# Error: Clear NetBT



## misspizzazz (Oct 26, 2005)

When I click on the wireless network on my laptop I see that the status is connected and signal strength is full. The activity section hints at the problem in that it shows plenty of sent packets but nothing, zero for received. 

My firewall is on and I add that only to tell you that a tech person at my school where I work was on my laptop. Afterwards, I noticed the red icon on my laptop to tell me my firewall was off. I know I have to keep it off at school for reasons, but home I have always had it on for common sense reasons.

When I click the support tab on the wireless connection and click repair (and yes...on the side of this button it already tells me that Windows did not detect problems with this connection..." this error message comes up.
After disabling and enabling the adapter the computer says: Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action cannot be completed: Clearing NetBT

Help...I cannot get on the Internet at all. Now my home desktop that is directly connected...well that's what I'm on now...no problems.

Miss Pizzazz


----------



## izzy1094 (Nov 14, 2005)

On Windows XP, you can't uninstall / reinstall tcp/ip as it is integral to the OS. You can, however, reset it to the default specs. I had this same problem with my laptop, and after searching found the answer this morning. Go to for instructions on this. it's a simple command line modifcation that rewrites certain registry entries. Well, it seems that I cannot put the link in, so here goes.

1. Go to "start" & "run"
2. Type "cmd" and press enter. A "DOS box" should come up
3. type "netsh int ip reset c:\logfile.txt" and press enter. THis will change the settings and create a logfile on the root directory of your C drive.

Hope this helps pizzazz, and anyone else who is looking.


----------



## eXpertu (Nov 14, 2005)

that sure worked(the pc2 was connected to the internet)  too bad only for 10 seconds at least the clear netbt prob is done thanks


----------



## izzy1094 (Nov 14, 2005)

What is your other problem, expert? I've been through all manner of stuff with my connection, so I've probably seen it before.


----------



## eXpertu (Nov 14, 2005)

seems like w32.jeefo did it


----------



## Maniack (Jun 17, 2007)

It seems whenever I type that in (the netsh ip reset... etc) I get a response of...
"The filename, directory name, or volume label synatx is incorrect"
What do I do now? >.<


----------



## izzy1094 (Nov 14, 2005)

Maniac,
make certain that you aren't making a typo. If even one space or character is wrong, it will give you a syntax error.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

I am suprized this thread is still alive after more than 1.5 year.


----------



## izzy1094 (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah, surprised me too.


----------



## volkslad (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## wyocoyote (Jun 12, 2008)

hadnt used my new laptop in months due to this glitch. Had even reinstalled (not a full install but a fix install xp) and tried a downloadable app. located elsewhere. Thank dog someone still knows how to work in the command prompt arena. Windows now repairs my wireless connection without an error. And I'm online and happy again, Cheers. Would this have occurred through malware? should I take further steps?


----------



## wyocoyote (Jun 12, 2008)

It was flawless,but only worked one session, I was updating windows XP, after rebooting I had the same connectivity problem, I suppose I will need to use some anti-virus, must have the malware mentioned earlier, or clean install and a mad hunt for drivers.


----------



## AFS16554 (Jan 23, 2006)

I just want to add to this post: it worked for me too!!! Thanks TG's!!!

My Problem:
when I try to access my shared drives I get this error message: 
An error occured while reconnecting X: \\msnhome
Microsoft Windows Network: The local device name is already in use.
This connection has not been restored.
I tried repairing the network connection and I get:
Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action 
cannot be completed: Clearing NetBT
I Reset TCP/IP per instructions and it worked beautifully. Thanks again.


----------

